# 15 years diagnosed without help



## lagale33 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello, I am desperate. I was on 2 grams (120 mg) of Thyroid-S and have been losing hair and losing weight, especially in my face. My lab results were:

TSH- .02

Free T3: 1.08 (range .80--1.70)

Free T4: 4.10 (range 2.0--4.4)

Reverse T3: 18.8

Thyroid Peroxidase: 182.2

So the doctor said to lower the meds to 1-1/2 (90mg) and after 2 months have these results:

TSH: .08

Free T3: 2.96 (range 2.0--4.4)

Free T4: .878 (range .80--1.70)

Thyroid Peroxidase Ag: 163.5

I have heard that my Ts should be in upper 3rd or 4th for ideal results.

Also my Alkaline Phosphatate shot up from 126 in July to 147 (range 35--120) despite lowering the meds (the doctor said it was from the T3).

I also started to take Ferritin which is 59.8 which I understand should be at least 80.

Does anyone have any suggestions???

Thank you!!!

I


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you give us a better idea of what Thyroid-S is? I apologize, but I've never heard of this one before. Is it a prescription medicine? Does it contain T4 or T3, or both?

You've got some issues--your TPO Ab is very high, indicating inflammation and your reverse T3 was also high (could you include the range for that so we can see how high it goes?), which means your body wasn't using the medication properly. Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid? What about a TSI or Trab antibody test?


----------



## lagale33 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi and thank you for responding. The range of reverse t3 is 9.1-24.2. 
Thyroid-S is a natural med from thailand containing both T4 and t3. I was thinking maybe it not as effective as other meds but it is on the recommended list. 
I want to add that some years ago i was advised to take cytomel. My alkaline phosphatate levels which were normal began to shoot up very high. I had bone scans etc and everything was normal. A doctor finally dx'd it due to the cytomel. When i stopped the cytomel the levels went down. But now they just started to go up again. I dont understand why. 
I know my antibodies are high and i have hashimotos. I dont understand my symptoms though because i have never gained weight, rather have lost weight. My hair now is getting thinner which distresses me, it used to be very thick and everyone says i am too thin. 
As i lowered the meds from 2 grains to 1-1/2 my T levels lowered. I read that ideally they should be in the upper third range so i am confused what to take. 
I started to take selenium tabs and noticed the antibody levels lowered slightly from july to sept. 
Any advice would be appreciated. I dont think these doctors understand so much, they just go by the book.


----------



## lagale33 (Oct 6, 2017)

I want to add i have not had a scan, all the doctors i have seen and that has been many, all say my thyroid is normal by touch anyway. I never heard of a tsi or trab antibody test, exactly what is this? My anti thyro-globulin was 2.1 (range <4).


----------

